# FLEXDRIVE WORST



## Tbraxton (Nov 17, 2015)

Flexdrive is the WORST. They have a device that disables the car and they'll disable it while out working Uber. BEWARE! They have lots of hidden fees and seem to prey on the need for Uber driver. Save your money and just purchase a car.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Flexdrive?


----------



## Tbraxton (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a rental car service for Uber drivers. If your car is in the ship or just don't want to add the miles, wear and tear.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Thank you. I do not know if they have it here, or not. I see that you are in Atlanta. Do they let you rent by the day? week? month? Not that I would, given your caution, I am just curious. Operations like this tend to have hidden fees. They tell you that it is two hundred bananas per week to rent the car, but when you go in to pay, they hand you a bill for three-hundred-fifty.


----------



## Tbraxton (Nov 17, 2015)

They rent by the week or the month. It's still a fairly new company piggy backing off the Uber idea to make money but it's really not work it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

It's called a breach of contract, unless you didn't pay them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

There are some lemon dealers who do in-house financing who do similarly. They put a device and a GPS in the car. They tell you that they are doing this. They tell you what the device does. They tell you that they can know where the car is at any time. They tell you that if you are late with the payment, they will activate the device which will disable the car. Some of the lemon dealers will make you sign a paper acknowledging that the dealer has informed you of the device's presence, what it does and that you understand that.

I have heard that some Title Loan Companies will do similar, but I can not imagine that the cost, be it to lender or borrower, would be economically justifiable, even given the high interest rates on title loans.


----------



## kickball (Nov 27, 2015)

Tbraxton said:


> Flexdrive is the WORST. They have a device that disables the car and they'll disable it while out working Uber. BEWARE! They have lots of hidden fees and seem to prey on the need for Uber driver. Save your money and just purchase a car.


What are the hidden fees? Did they actually disable your car while you were on a trip?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You'd have to be pretty damn desperate or twice as stupid to sign up for this.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

How many ways can you split .85 - $1 per mile....don't why someone would think this is a good idea. Better yet why would Uber even allow it. Bet they're getting something on the back end.


----------



## Consuela (Feb 19, 2016)

This company is trying to charge me $1,000 for some damage that was done to the car when I picked it up. I am so glad that I took pictures even though the rep said that he would make a notation of the damage. I sent in the pictures and he lied by saying that the pictures were new. I am vehemently challenging this as I have PROOF of the exact date and time that I took pictures of the damage. I am so glad that I kept great records including phone calls and emails. I have been through a lot with this company... too much to type. If this matter isn't straightened out by Tuesday, I will be posting phone calls, pictures, emails, etc. Getting in is easy, keeping it professional and getting out is a different story. Don't go with FlexDrive unless you're going to record your conversations and save all your emails because they will try to stick it to you.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

rtaatl said:


> How many ways can you split .85 - $1 per mile....don't why someone would think this is a good idea. Better yet why would Uber even allow it. Bet they're getting something on the back end.


They totally are it is just another way for them to exploit drivers. None of their initiative are targeted towards the drivers bottom dollar.


----------

